# Sick mouse



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My poor little brindle ... On top of bumblefoot I have noticed she has a whistle when she breathes ... I am worried she has an RI ... I do have Doxy on hand ... And baytril but I can not find that. I just want her to feel better and my vets wont see her. Is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If u can get more baytril I'd get some and give her that.
Soft dust free bedding in a warm room will help her stay comfey


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont have the money for more baytril ... I have been looking everywhere. As soon as I get paid I will get her some baytril.


----------

